# RV.net ?



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just wanted to thank Vern for giving us all this great forum, and also all of you nice people that have made Outbackers the fun and informative place that it is.

When I registered here back in December 03 it was a borderline ghost town with a very small amount of active posts. At that time I was addicted to RV.net and was there all day-every day. Now with the tremendous growth we have seen here I rarely visit RV.net at all.

You guys are the best


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Full agreement.

I'm new to this and don't do much surfing, but this site is great for getting information I can use. Thanks to vern. And thanks to everyone else who puts their two cents in on all of these topics.

This site makes camping better.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Amen! To all the above! 
I feel as though I have an addiction to this site. I come here before reading my own email.








We (DH & me) have learned so much from all you guys and gals. We will actually talk over the dinner table and say. " did you read such and such, wasn't that a good idea"
So keep up the good work.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Our family is growing nicely here. Back when OUTBACKERS.COM got underway, I was sitting here talking to myself sometimes!









More like...Vern, Jolly, & Mike sitting around the campfire trying to figure out if there were anymore OUTBACK owners in the world!

We've come a long way in less than a years time. Vern has kept this site on track through all the hackers, and computer dumps...and membership is steadily growing.

There are plenty of RV sites out there...but we have a really good thing going here.

Here's to US! (clink-clink!)


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

I am so glad to hear this, I thought I was the only one addicted to this sight! I work at night and will fire up the laptop at lunch just to see what I have missed since yesterday. Great people running this sight and great people participating. Thanks to everyone. Mitch

PS. I dont remember who had the mod. for leveling the outside stove but I took credit for it here at the house because the wife called it a "SUPER GENIUS" idea.
I dont get many of those so I never pass one up. Mitch


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Me too, I spend much more time here than "over there". There's such a great group of people here.

Yep Pete, I remember back in the beginning, just a few of us sitting around the campfire waiting for somebody to say something









Mitch, I won't tell, when you're lookin' good, enjoy it.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Totally agree.

I just came upon this site a few days back while looking for feedback on the Outback campers. The enthusiasm comes shing through on this site!!

Certainly says something about how we all feel about our pastime.

I'l tell you thing ...I've never seen another website dedicated to a specific brand of RV!

This is a lot of fun. I am looking forward to getting my new Outback and being able to share my families experiences also.

Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard!


----------

